# Kelly IPS controller with Andromeda IG Display



## MathisLaurant (Feb 21, 2017)

So I trying to get my Andromeda Display to work with my Kelly 8080ips Controller to work Via CANbus to display the Signals based on the Kelly CAN bus protocol. 



I have created a .dbc File to work, but one thing I am wondering is in the kelly configuration software when you click on the "COM" button there is only a single parameter to enter a value listed a J CAN Address. In the user manual there is nothing about this mentioned unless I overlooked it some how. 



What is this parameter? Has any one use the kelly CANbus protocol to work with a CAN based display before? 



Thanks!


----------



## MathisLaurant (Feb 21, 2017)

I have solved it.


----------



## artvk (Mar 10, 2018)

MathisLaurant said:


> I have solved it.


I have Kelly controller and would like to use CAN dbc file output for display monitor.
Wonder if you could share Kelly DBC file ? Thanks !

Art


----------



## DRISFAKIR (Jan 6, 2022)

SO I created a dbc file for my controller MOTOR sme ACX1 of hyper9 BUT its not work


----------

